# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  What would make learning about 3D Printing & Design fun for you?

## MysteryAlabaster

There's always talk about how teachers could use these skills in their classes, but I really don't see many students talking about why they want to learn, and in what ways they would like to learn.

Any students out there who either have a printer at their school, or want one, what kind of things would you want to see being taught in the classes?


From you, as a student, what would make the class better? More interesting?

----------


## Erinrookes

This topic is very interesting for the student because the student can get information here about 3D Printing & Design.

----------


## Harley Flynn

When I was a student - I would love to have 3d printer at school. But they actually became popular thing when I was already working with them. It's really interesting and fun thing to do in school. There should be classes.

----------


## HoneyWalnut

What kind of student are we talking about? College, High school or middle school? I once visited Autodesk and they did workshops for kids and teenagers. What was cool was that there was a printout sheet with instructions (much like Lego) and they could pick from a few different models. The objects where things that they would want, like a iphone stand for a table, a fish with bearing rings and a back scratcher. I think what you make, and also that its not too time consuming (30mins or so) is crucial to not loose patience.

----------


## MildredJRodgers

Hello, I already have knowledge of 3D design and have the concrete works (3D design) and NX, but now, my college organized a competition, in which our team has to write an article about the website design and the teacher will upload it on social media. After he get the rating, the winner will be declared. So I chose a https://edubirdie.org/rating-awards/ site to write because its rating is so great and with the help of it I want to win the rating award. Now I am fully focused on this project. In my spare time, I will think about your post and give you the best suggestion for 3D design.

----------

